

Security Updates Available for Adobe Flash Player (APSB15-14) - konceptz
https://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2015-3113

======
konceptz
Also Relevant:
[http://blogs.adobe.com/psirt/?p=1210](http://blogs.adobe.com/psirt/?p=1210)

